# Do you write/draw on public bathroom stalls??



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

It's my canvas.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

pics or gtfo


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Imbored21 said:


> It's my canvas.


No it's not. It's public property you're defacing.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I try to have as little contact as possible in public bathrooms.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

The high school hottie list was there to stay.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Graffiti is low-life and low-class.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

I do. It's interesting to think about the indefinite number of people that are likely going to read your ''writings'' for the next many years, and yes, I have seen writings that go back to nearly 10 years behind. I know. Such poor bathroom maintenance.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not since the 7th grade...


----------



## Abbeh (Jul 23, 2015)

One time in a school stall, I found the word "high" written on the wall in sh*t. Uhhhhh......


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been known to. If I have something especially clever to say or if I want to respond to something somebody else said. Mostly if I happen to have a marker with me. :grin2:


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

No. 

But it can be interesting to read them, especially when they go back like a decade. There's one stall at my school that has a bunch of conversations going on in it. It's kind of like what a forum would be like if computers didn't exist.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Again another post deleted that wasn't rude or offensive in any way so I'll repet it in different words . 

Yes I do write on public toilet walls and always write 

For a good time call OP and leave the OPs phone number . 

Ha ha ha .


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

This is what Yik Yak is for.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

RandomGentleman said:


> No it's not. It's public property you're defacing.


hmm Only a typo away from somethign totally different LOL but still related to public toilets LOL I will leave you to guess 

back on topic

No.. I would not write anything on property there..... emm.... it is vandalism after all


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

KILOBRAVO said:


> hmm Only a typo away from somethign totally different LOL but still related to public toilets LOL I will leave you to guess


No it's not. It's public property you're defecating.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

RandomGentleman said:


> No it's not. It's public property you're defecating.


bravo... sorry its my sense of humour .... i should have been on the stage


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I paint a rembrandt esque masterpiece. And then rub it out and write "SD woz ere"


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

No thats property belonging to the public which you are damaging and making look trashy.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

The other thing I write is 

Free hugs inside 

All over the entrance door . Lol 


Just kidding of course I never have a pen to do any thin like that any way .


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

For awhile back in high school, I kept writing the phone number of this one girl I knew that I and many people dislike. She really was a selfish and horrible person. Eventually she would complain often to us that she keeps getting this weird random calls.


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

Funnily enough, back in high school my jeans used to be my canvas. I'd sit at the back of my classes and draw doodles of my favorite cartoon characters on them.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I bet the popularity of bathroom graffiti has been inversely proportional to the popularity of smart phones.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Uhm no, why would i? We don't really have bathroom stalls where i live anyway. The majority of public toilets are actual rooms.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> Graffiti is low-life and low-class.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

probably offline said:


>


hnyah



low life romans said:


> "Apollinaris, doctor to the emperor Titus, had a good crap here."
> 
> "Celadus makes the girls moan."
> 
> ...


http://heavy.com/entertainment/2013/03/the-20-awesomest-pieces-of-ancient-graffiti/


----------



## NewDawn (Aug 5, 2015)

Oh I do it all the time....


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

I only do it at school; mostly when I feel miserable.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I used to draw everywhere when I was a teen. Now I just associate it with "hi I'm young and I have so much angst look at me I'm gangsta and breaking all the rules. But that just may be because that's how I was.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> No thats property belonging to the public which you are damaging and making look trashy.


Most of us would draw on the public themselves if we could...


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> No thats property belonging to the public which you are damaging and making look trashy.


No, it belongs to a store or something. And we're making it more interesting.



Stilla said:


> I used to draw everywhere when I was a teen. Now I just associate it with "hi I'm young and I have so much angst look at me I'm gangsta and breaking all the rules. But that just may be because that's how I was.


----------



## Todd124 (Aug 31, 2015)

No, as I hate vandalism.


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

I draw eyes with a halo on top and wings on the sides so people have the comfort of knowing that an angel is watching them from above. Come at me now government.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

No, people who write on bathroom walls roll there poo into little balls.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Ender said:


> No, people who write on bathroom walls roll there poo into little balls.


What else would you write with in there? :serious:


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Ender said:


> No, people who write on bathroom walls roll there poo into little balls.


Man, that's been driving me nuts!! The correct verse is:
_Those who write on bathroom walls roll their sh!t in little balls.
Those who read these words of wit eat the little balls of sh!t._










This thread has inspired me to start carrying a sharpie to write on bathroom walls more. :grin2:


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I spend as little time in public bathrooms as possible. Just to step inside one makes my skin crawl.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm sure I have a couple times in my life.


----------



## footnote (Aug 6, 2015)

No, but jfc I love to read it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Is this thread graffitist?

For a good time, call.............


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

In church bathrooms 

Jesus is every where , he's watching you right now !


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No. I have such a low attention span just thinking of doing something like that bores me, so I never do xD


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I once corrected someone's crap English and gave them a D-, but I don't do that anymore. Was just a one time thing.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

RandomGentleman said:


> No it's not. It's public property you're defacing.


Yep. This.

Except I sometimes sneak into the girls' bathroom and write my number. [nah, not really]


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

No but I do enjoy reading the conversations. It's like real life tumblr.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Like I would go in a public bathroom stall  (ocd).

I do enjoy it when i read something someone has written that cuts through all the bull**** though. Like when I used to go up to London as a kid and someone had crossed the ll's on Wormshill.

Always had a soft spot for juvenile humour.


----------

